# Sherwood HT 5.1 Receiver - Clicking Noise in Digital Inputs



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys,


I have a Sherwood RD-6504 5.1 Home Theater Receiver, have had it for several months.

I've noticed that on the video inputs, specifically when I select a digital audio input (Coax, HDMI, Optical) that I get a repetitive clicking sound. High speed clicking, like flipping a deck of cards slowly. The clicking is very low and the amplitude of the clicking does NOT change with the volume knob. That said, when the volume is at zero, the clicking does go away. Then, once at "1", the clicking resumes.


It's rather annoying. I've disconnected all digital sources and the clicking remains.

I emailed Parts Express, where I bought the receiver. They are usually helpful, so I'm going to wait for their response.

I'm just wondering if any of you have come across this issue. I think I may have to exchange my receiver possibly, but we shall see.

If anyone is interested, I'll update for the P/E response, but any input is appreciated.

-Michael


----------

